# christmas herping trip



## geckos_are_great (Jul 21, 2010)

hey this christmas my dad and i have organised to go up the south coast of australia untill about nelson lagoon. and then were going inland and i was wondering if Mumbulla creek and mumbulla falls would be anygood also wondering if anyone has been there befor and what speices you encountered.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Jul 21, 2010)

so did you ever do the other trips in your other threads (The grampians and little desert)? If so what did you see?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah the grampians were bloody awsome tonnes of herps. found afew marbled gex shingle backs mountain dragon water skinks and a black rock skink. but the little desert was quite dissapointing didnt see much there only marbled gex and lacemonitors. ohh and one mallie dragon.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Jul 27, 2010)

bump?


----------



## kupper (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm very suprised you found marbles in little desert

But little and big desert if you don't know what your doing you won't find anything


----------



## jordo (Jul 27, 2010)

Marbled gex are everywhere in Little Desert.


----------



## kupper (Jul 27, 2010)

We never found them there answer your phone !!!!!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Jul 28, 2010)

lol we found about 15 in one night . i did find one painted dragon there but it ran strait under a log. also found what i think was a mallie dragon but it was only 5cm long about it was tiny. and we lost it in the shrubs


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Jul 28, 2010)

mumbulla is pretty good...if you wanna see ome laceys.also u should go swimming there is good


----------

